# Hello from North Carolina!



## sushidragons

Just wanted to formally introduce myself before I launch into posting all over the place! I am from Raleigh, NC and I work with several species of reptiles and rodents. I have a website for my business at www.sushidragons.com if you're interested. I started to list all my animals here, but the realized that would take all day!


----------



## Rhasputin

Hello! And welcome! 

I am very interested in seeing pictures of you 'show mice' on your site.
I am VERY interested in your AFSs! I breed them for temparment, and colour here, and would be very interested in trading a few. 
I am looking for any that are solid white, or mostly white, because I am trying to breed black eyed, and pink eyed whites. 
I currently have Ruby eyed agouti, Cinnamon, Argente, and agouti, in head spot, and piebald patterns. 

If you have any that have a mostly white body, or a more white body than the others, I'd GREATLY appreciate photos and info! 
:welcome1


----------



## sushidragons

Hello!
The "show mice" are coming. I need to sort out my next step before posting about them. 

The ASF's I breed are for color and temperament as well. I want them to be more than just ball python food.  I am also like you in trying to produce high whites, BEW, and PEW.

I currently have a little bit of everything with regards to the possible combinations. Ruby eyes, black eyes, pink eyes, cinnies, argentes, agoutis, pieds, head spots, selfs... but nothing too extraordinary just yet.

I did just have a pair of promising babies born over the weekend. They might turn out argente, but they currently have my hopes up that they may be something more special.  Here are some pictures of the litter taken today:








agouti pieds







light and dark cinnamon pieds 







White babies!























every body


----------



## kerryann

hi and welcome. gorgeous babys


----------



## Rhasputin

Aww! Look at those little fuzzers! 

The white ones do look like Argente to me. But you have a couple in there, the darker agoutis, that look like their saddle markings are rather small, which is a good place to start for BEWs!

Basically you just have to keep pairing the ones with fewer and fewer markings untill there are no markings at all!
I'd love to import some Platinums from over-seas, but it's just so darn exspensive. :|


----------



## sushidragons

Thanks kerryann!

Yeah, my husband agrees with you on the argente... I get excited every litter.  I imported bearded dragons from overseas and it was such a headache!! I am tempted as well, but just can't through the expense and trouble again


----------



## The Boggit keeper

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## WNTMousery

Welcome!

Who are you getting your show mice from?

You should check out the next ECMA show in Pigeon Forge, TN. Its great to have new fanciers nearby! I'm in Bristol, TN.


----------



## sushidragons

Thanks!  Will this show feature mice for sale? It's quite the hike for me, but it's much closer than the PA shows. 

My mice are from a few different sources. A friend of my father used to go to the shows up North and still has a few lines still breeding. He is not a computer person so he doesn't do the forums or have a website, he just keeps them as pets in his "hobby lobby" in his basement where his wife can't see how many he has. Another "supplier" is a snake breeder who does "english fancies" as a side hobby in very small numbers. Not sure where his original stock came from but he travels a lot for reptile shows and often people sell live exotics as well.


----------



## Rhasputin

There will be some mice for sale at the show.  
And If you come, we can trade ASFs! They're not allowed inside the show, but we can trade and keep them somewhere safe.


----------



## WNTMousery

I'd love to see pics of the show type mice! 

As Casey said, there will be mice for sale at the show but its usually best to reserve them in advance. There will be some listed as available soon, but probably not on this site.


----------



## zany_toon

:welcome to the forum  You have beautiful little baby ASFs


----------

